# Critters in my fly culture??



## danswan (Mar 28, 2007)

There's tiny white moving dots in my fruit fly culture... I've never seen anything like it before.

They definitely aren't maggots.. usually maggots just squim in place, where these tiny things appear to be moving around, rather speedily. They are about 1/5 of a pinhead. Shape is roughly oval.

Sadly, I've nothing else to feed my mantids right now, so I'm feeding flies from the "infected" culture. Hopefully these critters won't parasite my mantids...

Anyone seen this before? Any idea how my culture could have gotten contaminated? ###### is this?


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm, planarians were the first thing that came to mind. I would just go to PetCo or something and buy another culture even though it's like $6.


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Those little guys, I believe, are mites!!! My first cultures were infested with them. When I looked at them under my magnifying glass they were white with red heads. Mites. I was told they would not really harm the flies but if they get on your nerves you can buy insecticide for them. I can't remember the name of it, it starts with a "V." I'm sure someone will see your post and suggest the right stuff for you. I'll look at my old threads, if they are still there and see if I can find the name of the insecticide.

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

Do you recall if they are harmful to mantises (or humans)? I don't remember reading this here.


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2007)

They are mites. THey are not harmful to you or mantids. To get rid of them you will need to dispose of all cultures and sanitize all containers.


----------



## infinity (Mar 28, 2007)

-or you could use a predatory mite - phytoseulis or hypoaspis would work... but they are more mites... on the plus side, they keep down fungus gnats, sprintails and other such pests! - but yeah, Rick is right, best to get rid of them all...

Or - if you have a reasonably good microscope, transfer about 20 flies to a nhew culture making sure the mites don't hi-jack them and start a fresh one mite free


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2007)

I got mites like this once. I just stuck all my containers in the dishwasher since the soap contains some bleach. Have not had mites since.


----------

